# Ghost Shrimp Dying



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello all, I bought about 6 ghost shrimp about a week ago and all was well! Everyone was eating and growing quite nicely. Well, earlier today I was a bit concerned over one of my ghosts, he was just so small, and completely white. You can see the other ghost's insides and their (brains?) but with this guy, you can't see anything, he's completely white. I came back to check on them about 20 minutes ago and my really small guy was on his side hardly moving. 
Panicking, I immediately scooped him out and put him in a cup with a pellet, as I though maybe the other ghost's were stealing food from him as they've all grown quite large and he's still rather small. 
As of right now, he's doing okay, but laying down flat at times. What can I do? I'm so worried, even though they're shrimp, I absolutely adore and love each and everyone one of them. I guess you could say I've grown quite attached.
Any advice would be gladly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Just a update on my little guy, I put him in a cup by himself. He gets spurts of energy, starts swimming around, then sinks and lays on his side. I'm shocked that he survived the night. He wont eat anything, lays flat. I'm at loss on what to do. I'm so sorry sweetheart.

I've tried looking some things up, and I read that if the shrimp is white, then that could be a sign of bacterial infections, and that there isn't a whole lot I could do, which makes me very upset. 

Has anyone else had a similar experience? I'm a bit desperate at this point. Thank you!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

I find they turn white before shedding their exoskeleton then hide for a week. 


I've seen mine turn white disappear for five days then reappear again. I thought I lost three out of five shrimp but then four out of five came rushing out to eat. I only lost one out of five. It's been almost three weeks since I bought them. Have you checked your water parameters? They don't do well in a cycling tank and their quality is poor because they are really meant to be feeders. High loss is usually expected with ghost shrimp. Check the flow rate from your filter. Like Bettas they don't like high flow.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Hmm I'm not much help here. My ghostie never showed any signs of illness... I hope he gets better!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I find they turn white before shedding their exoskeleton then hide for a week.
> 
> 
> I've seen mine turn white disappear for five days then reappear again. I thought I lost three out of five shrimp but then four out of five came rushing out to eat. I only lost one out of five. It's been almost three weeks since I bought them. Have you checked your water parameters? They don't do well in a cycling tank and their quality is poor because they are really meant to be feeders. High loss is usually expected with ghost shrimp. Check the flow rate from your filter. Like Bettas they don't like high flow.


I have them in a small 1 gallon right now(upgrading them to a 5 gallon soon!) and I don't have a filter, but I have been doing a good amount of water changes. I must be doing something right because the others rush over to eat when I feed them, this guy just never grew.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He could have genetic problems. Remember, these guys are breed to be food. Never do more than 10% or so water changes in an unfiltered habitat and provide them a place to hide when they molt. As far as molting, sometimes their carapace is too hard to shed. Does he do spurts of swimming backwards? If so, your TDS (Total Dissolved Solids) may be too high. If you are considering delving more into the world of shrimping buy a TDS meter. Here's a link to an article on TDS that should be on every aquarist's "must-read" list.

Total Solids (TSS and TDS) in the Freshwater Aquarium - Tropical Fish Keeping - Aquarium fish care and resources

Digital LCD TDS3/TEMP/PPM TDS Filter Pen Water Purity Quality Tester Meter

Edit: www.tropicalfishkeeping.com is our sister site and articles from that site are acceptable to post here.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He could have genetic problems. Remember, these guys are breed to be food. Never do more than 10% or so water changes in an unfiltered habitat and provide them a place to hide when they molt. As far as molting, sometimes their carapace is too hard to shed. Does he do spurts of swimming backwards? If so, your TDS (Total Dissolved Solids) may be too high. If you are considering delving more into the world of shrimping buy a TDS meter. Here's a link to an article on TDS that should be on every aquarist's "must-read" list.
> 
> Total Solids (TSS and TDS) in the Freshwater Aquarium - Tropical Fish Keeping - Aquarium fish care and resources
> 
> ...


Thank you! No, he doesn't do spurts of swimming backwards, right now he just wont he, he's moving, but not a whole lot. Thanks for the links! I'm very interested in the world of shrimping, I've just fell completely in love with these guys and will be moving them into their own 5 gallon very soon. Will be buying a TDS meter!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You should look at your city/county's water department website. It might have annual water quality report. You can get some idea until you get a TSD tester. 
The annual report in my area says the average TSD in my water source was 338 last year.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> You should look at your city/county's water department website. It might have annual water quality report. You can get some idea until you get a TSD tester.
> The annual report in my area says the average TSD in my water source was 338 last year.


If it was a water problem, wouldn't the others be affected as well? The rest are happy as can be, but this guy, not so much.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have no idea. I've never had a shrimp. He is the smallest one, so maybe he is more sensitive to water parameters than others...? 


Hope he will get better and bigger soon!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> I have no idea. I've never had a shrimp. He is the smallest one, so maybe he is more sensitive to water parameters than others...?
> 
> 
> Hope he will get better and bigger soon!


Maybe! He definitely is itty bitty. Thank you! He's pulled through this long, hopefully he'll pull through tonight!


----------

